# We don't have squirels in Sydney



## Warrigal (May 29, 2014)

We have pigeons and sea gulls aplenty if you want to feed something, but if you venture unto the Botanic Gardens you had better have some dry cracker biscuits. You may be mugged by sulphur crested cockatoos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez_B0pVWTGg

And not only in Sydney. This is in Victoria.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxM34uNh22E


----------

